# The Mourning Market



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

On October the 18th here in Seattle, WA, The Mourning Market will have it's first run. The Market is a collective of the North West spookiest artist's, vendors, crafters and performers. The admission is free and runs one day only from 11am-4pm. I hope to see some local haunters there! Come on by and say hi! I will be vending there. Krough will also be vending. I am looking forward to meeting as many people as I can. More information can be found at: Mourning Market :: art from the grave to you... :: October 18th 2009 @ Club Motor! Seattle, WA..


----------

